# Can I get started with $1000 is there a small dye sublimation starter kit??



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there a starter kit out there I can buy. I already have the heat press just need ink and printer. And paper and whatever else I know lol. Thanks in advanced


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Sublimation Printers - Order Online! - DyeTrans.com


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can get a WF1100 printer, with sublimation ink and paper for under 1k from a coupe of our vendors.. Contact them


----------



## TopUSA (Jan 7, 2012)

2STRONG said:


> Is there a starter kit out there I can buy. I already have the heat press just need ink and printer. And paper and whatever else I know lol. Thanks in advanced


We recently bought a starter package from Coastal and they have been great. The service has been great. We didn't know a thing about dye sub and Coastal has been great. Here is what we bought Ricoh GX e3300N 8.5" x 14" Sublimation Printer Package


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

i also bought the Gxe3300 and love it. only problem i have had. I wish i would of bought a bigger printer.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began
.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

(Pigment and Dye Base Ink only) 

For mug upgrade (no heat press)

Complete Sublimation Business Kit


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

2STRONG said:


> Is there a starter kit out there I can buy. I already have the heat press just need ink and printer. And paper and whatever else I know lol. Thanks in advanced


I recommend a Epson WF1100. You get a larger printer (13 x 19) for less money than a Ricoh 3300 (8 1/2 x 14).

Suggest you read thru these threads first before you consider any Ricoh. Both Ricoh models that are being sold have a problem using the SG ink and killing the printer. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t128167.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123.html

Compare those to the very few WF1100 negative postings here.


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> I recommend a Epson WF1100. You get a larger printer (13 x 19) for less money than a Ricoh 3300 (8 1/2 x 14).
> 
> Suggest you read thru these threads first before you consider any Ricoh. Both Ricoh models that are being sold have a problem using the SG ink and killing the printer.
> 
> ...


those are for the 7000 not the 3300

i have thought of getting the Epson WF1100 also. since it's 200 and does wide format


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jmatson said:


> those are for the 7000 not the 3300
> 
> i have thought of getting the Epson WF110
> 0 also. since it's 200 and does wide format


The 3300 have the same complaints if you go thru the threads, there are just fewer complaining on the 3300. The design is the same and the inks are the same.

I didn't go thru all the threads, but here are some I picked out from the links I posted. Some have had their replacement 3300 for their dead original 3300 printer have the same fate. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943-5.html#post1005964

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943-4.html#post973356

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943-2.html#post850127

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t128167.html#post761215

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t128167-2.html#post994999


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jmatson said:


> those are for the 7000 not the 3300
> 
> i have thought of getting the Epson WF1100 also. since it's 200 and does wide format


The WF1100 is often on sale between $100 - $129

Epson USA also includes free shipping (at least to US addresses) when they have their frequent $129 sale.


----------

